# Late San Juan Elk Hunt



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have checked the older posts on this and it seems like most folks are not really big on this hunt because the elk have mostly migrated to private property, but I have been called by the DWR saying I can pick up the tag because someone turned theirs back in. I've been studying the map and surrounding areas trying to decide whether to pick up the tag or not. What are your thoughts on this? It's the late any weapon elk hunt.
Anyone on here ever hunted this late hunt? Got any advise pro or con?
Thanks!
Bears Butt


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to add that I have never killed a bull elk and am not after a 400 plus, but I would like an opportunity at something in the 300 class.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The elk ridge is a huge rugged unit. With a 'migrating' elk herd.

I have cousin's that have lived, and hunted there (Blanding) their entire life...
They wont even put in for the late elk hunt...Pretty much tells the story.

Now the early hunts there??? TOTALY diffrent tale for sure!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I would hunt it no matter what. I would burn any amount of points for that tag. If you take it I can get in contact with a buddy of mine from Monticello who hunts it frequently.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nambaster, I sent you a pm.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the tag opportunity BB! Heck, I would take Nambie up on his offer for sure, and go have fun chasin' bulls in the snow!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/24840-san-juan-late-hunt.html

^^^^^read Blandingboy's post, NO-ONE knows the unit better^^^^


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Listen to goofy. He's smarter than anyone. Just ask him.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Listen to goofy. He's smarter than anyone. Just ask him.


There Mcfly go's again,,,,,,,Just begin for a fight.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Blanding Boy wrote this:

I believe this topic has been discussed several times.

here's my opinion and what i tell folks in general
1--its a way tuff hunt (mentally and physically)
2--many of the bulls are on private property/cwmu
3--many of the bulls are broken up in some years real bad If you see a 330 intact bull that you like you really ought to consider putting your tag on it.
4--the bigger bulls and the bulls in general are extremely hard to find, its more like spot and stalk hunting for a 180+ mule deer than anything.
5-if you have 10 points or more, i would stick it out if you are a young man. If you have 10-15 points and you are older say 50+ I might consider it.

lastly, if a 350+ bull is the only thing that will make you happy and its 350+ or nothing DON'T BURN YOUR POINTS ON THE LATE SJ.

hows that...

Todd 

----------
Not knowing the area at all, he makes some very good points. I will be 63 next month, I don't care if I shoot a 200 class elk as I have never shot a bull before, by hunting this late hunt will I even see any bull elk that are not on private property?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sucess rates for the last 4 years on the SJ late hunt have been 55%-70%.

Not bad, but many of the bulls taken are ragehorn type.

I personaly know a tag holder from last year, he hunted 5 days,
saw 3 bulls....killed a smaller 5 point.----pretty typical for that hunt.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just got off of the call to coax Bearbutt into taking the tag... He is after a raghorn but he just might get something bigger. I hope he takes the tag and we can follow the hunt on his blog!!!! It's not the 400" bull tag that it is in the early season and there is a reason why the tag is so easy to draw, but It is still an incredible unit and with 3 points....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Right on Nambaster, I am 98% sure I'll take the tag. And with 55-70% chance of filling the tag that is icing on the cake to me. Rag horns or big bulls the first legal one will probably be going home with me, that's just me.
Thanks to Nambaster I have some really good starting points to be looking for on maps and how to get in and out of there. And he is right, you will be able to follow my journey on www.bearsbutt.com, I already have two postings on there about this hunt alone.
Thanks to all of you for your advise! I knew if I posted up on here I would get some good info! You guys are the greatest!:grin:


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, just look at the harvest statistics on that hunt. The success rates are way down and the age of the bulls taken on that hunt are also lower.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> There Mcfly go's again,,,,,,,Just begin for a fight.


Not begin for a fight. Just the truth. You're the smarter guy here. Just ask.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, today I spent the money on the tag! Time to get real serious about studying the area! Thanks again everyone for your advise!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's been quite a few days since I last posted up about this hunt coming up in just one week. Since then I've been on a steady diet of treadmill workout and studying the maps of the area.
I've take the advise of several of you on what I need to do to get ready for this hunt.
I've lost 9 pounds, increased my 30 minute workout to include 7 mph running and a 10% slope. I feel like I'm in the best shape I have been in for years and plan on continuing my workouts even after this hunt.
There are 7 other men accompanying me on this endeavor and we plan on hitting the area hard! My mind says to hold out for something over 300 and I have a cousin that lives in the area who says that shouldn't be too hard to do.
The weather looks to be favorable for a nice quiet hunt, which might not be in my favor, but having never been down there, it should allow me to see pretty much the entire mountain.
I have talked to Nambaster, Blanding Boy, another man named Matt (I won't say his last name on here) and the conservation officer for the area, Dennis Shumway. All of these men have given me some incredible advise and are guiding me in what I consider the right directions. It's amazing how much information crosses over from one to another without them even knowing what the other has said to me.
We also have permission to hunt on one mans private property near Monticello that borders the Forest Service ground.
How can it get any better?
If any of you have some last minute stuff to tell me I will gladly accept it. 
The plan is to travel down to our camp site on Thursday of this coming week, set up camp and do some scouting on Friday. I know I was advised to spend at least a full week scouting, but I can't get away before Thursday and so I'll just have to do my scouting pretty much during the hunt itself...spot and stock.
As an old man of 64, my heart is racing for this opportunity to take a bull elk and even if I come home with nothing at all, it will be worth every dollar spent and all the time and effort that has gone into it and will go into it. The country looks like a very beautiful place (Google Earth visits) with lots of history, hieroglyphics, Native American ruins and breathtaking vistas. I can hardly wait!
Thanks to all of you and you will see the end results when I return!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope you beat the odds and smoke a 370+ bull!good luck, post up when you've completed the task at hand.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What kinda rifle u gonna use on this hunt bb?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Colorcountrygunner,
I'm going to start off with my muzz and if I can't get it done with that I have my 7mm Rem Mag as backup.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Mr. Z.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you gonna be shooting the .54 cal with the 425 grain great plains hornady conical?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well you have certainly prepared well!

Luck = When preparation and oppertunity come together..:grin:..

I'd say your set..:!:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My go to load for muzzy! .54 with 425 Great Plains Hollow Point/Hollow Base.

Goofy,
Blanding Boy was the one who told me to be prepared for some very ugly physical as well as mental times on this hunt. He also stressed I get my legs under me and my wind in me. 

With that I started working out on the dusty treadmill in the basement instead of just carrying a couple of 12 packs up and down the stairs. I recommend anyone reading this to do the same. I feel like a new person.

Mentally I'm prepared for most anything that comes along, even not seeing any elk at all. But in the back of my mind I have that ever so bright spot that says "a nice one will come along". At that point (if it happens) all the pressure will be on me and my shooting abilities.

I feel my "luck" was in getting the call for the tag, the rest is preparation and a good local land owner with an open mind.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

GOOD LUCK! :grin: 


Soooooo jealous right now....


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Your post is very refreshing! I hope you guys have a safe and fun hunt, coming away with an experience you'll remember forever. 

I won't muddy your game plan, but just say the late hunt gets a bad rap because many people compare it to the quality of the rut hunt. I'm sure you'll find and hunt bull elk, it just might take a little longer. Hope to see some nice photos next week.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good luck BB - I like the optimism is your previous post about getting ready. Keep that optimism handy for those times in the hunt that challenge all of us to keep going and believe that we will be successful. Remember, it only takes a few seconds to alter a hunt one way or the other. You've prepared, so now it's just time to go and "DO".

No matter how "hard" the hunt might be, most of us on this site wish we were hunting big bulls right now too!! :grin:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys are great! Thanks!


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I will let Bears Butt post the particulars but I just got word, His bull is down had he'll be home tomorrow.
:-|O|-:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well folks my dream hunt is over and thanks to all of the great advise I got from a lot of you it was a success. Had I not filled my tag the hunt would have still been considered a great one and a success in that regard. You will have to read the full story on my site, but I'll show you a picture of it now.

My good friend, brother in law and videographer Clyde "Tracker" Westley, Myself, and my son, Brandon "Weasel" Zundel.

No, it's not a 300 bull, but it's just what I've always dreamed about in the way of an elk. My first and probably last bull elk.

A VERY BIG THANK YOU to Namblaster and to Blanding Boy, from this forum and to Conservations Officer for the San Juan unit, Mr. Dennis Shumway! Without the advise from you three especially, this hunt would probably not have turned out with a filled tag.

For anyone in the future who thinks they might like to hunt this unit, let me tell you it is HUGE! Plenty of places for elk to hide out and plenty of water for them to stay hidden. 

I had a wonderful hunt!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

A big congrats! Can't wait for the whole story.
I don't think you can ask for a more beautiful unit to hunt in.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats nothing tastes better than success


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

way to go BB, congratulations!


----------

